# sand spike rod protector



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

Trying to get some suggestions on how to protect rod handles from the top lip of your sand spike. I was looking at some of my fancier rods that have cork wrap n shrink tubing n they looked perty ragged! I've tried duct tape n such but it wont last. Any suggestions?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

What are you using for a rod holder? PVC?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

How about a half round file to smooth the inside of the PVC pipe, then maybe sandpaper? A saw cut PVC pipe can have a sharp edge.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I use to have the same problem with my rods getting tore up trying to pull them out of the holders, than about 15 years ago I came up with a better rod holder. This is the same design I've used since I was a kid, the only thing I changed was cutting the top piece of pipe in half and welding a small piece of chain to one side and a cut chain link to the other side to hook it on. Now when I get a fish on,I just flip the chain off with my finger and pick the rod up 4" to remove it from the holder. No more damaged rods.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Heat a pot of boiling water to a temp where it is boiling over the pot. Put the end of the pvc rod holder(obviously will not work with non-pvc holders) in the red hot water and then push it down over the top of a wine or soda bottle. It will turn out the edge of the pvc putting a "curl" that will not rub out your rod wraps.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

JOHNNYREB said:


> What are you using for a rod holder? PVC?


Sorry jr its pvc


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

thanx for the pic, stainless would look good wouldn't it? lol might could do alum.


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

Similar to what has already been posted, I take a propane torch and heat the top end of the rod holder. You can watch it, it will become soft and try to sag. Once the entire top edge is soft, I push it against the concrete and roll the pipe until the entire top lip is pushed out at a 90 degree angle. Once it cools, the "flange" is set and you are ready to go.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

beer koozies and duct tape... dead serious


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

The marine stores in this area carry a rubber insert that fits inside 2" PVC , just leave a few inches sticking out and roll that over the outside of the pipe. Works great!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

JOHNNYREB said:


> The marine stores in this area carry a rubber insert that fits inside 2" PVC , just leave a few inches sticking out and roll that over the outside of the pipe. Works great!


Good idea. What do you ask for when you go in the store so they have a clue as to what one is looking for? (I say this seriously as the help around here can sometimes be somewhat "clueless").


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Rod holder sleeve, we get em in corpus at blue streak fab and west marine may have them also.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

Johnny, what do they call them? Or what are they actually used for?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

fishhawkxxx said:


> Johnny, what do they call them? Or what are they actually used for?


Lol, bud, there just called rod holder sleeves....made for rod holders.

Ever seen aluminum rod holders on a boat with the white rubber cap looking thingies? They are for rod protection, we use them the same way but in 2 " PVC . I think they come in 6 or 8 " lengths


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

How about using this plastic handle dip?









http://www.lowes.com/pd_42518-61158...p&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=plastic+dip&facetInfo=


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

galvbay said:


> How about using this plastic handle dip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I use to coat my shark hooks (*Electroreception* *Deception)*


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Lol, bud, there just called rod holder sleeves....made for rod holders.
> 
> Ever seen aluminum rod holders on a boat with the white rubber cap looking thingies? They are for rod protection, we use them the same way but in 2 " PVC . I think they come in 6 or 8 " lengths


oh wow,yea rod holder inserts, that'll work!
the plasti-dip stuff works better on metal and might be too thin.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

fultonswimmer said:


> Heat a pot of boiling water to a temp where it is boiling over the pot. Put the end of the pvc rod holder(obviously will not work with non-pvc holders) in the red hot water and then push it down over the top of a wine or soda bottle. It will turn out the edge of the pvc putting a "curl" that will not rub out your rod wraps.


That's a **** good idea, I like it.



jc said:


> beer koozies and duct tape... dead serious


That's your solution for **** near everything!



JOHNNYREB said:


> The marine stores in this area carry a rubber insert that fits inside 2" PVC , just leave a few inches sticking out and roll that over the outside of the pipe. Works great!


Thx for the info, didn't know they existed.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

*sand spike rod rotecter*

found some vinyl inserts on flea-bay that are made for fishing carts that just might work.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

rubber coupler from the hardware store.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I have the same issue, I just removed the cork handle and did a spiral 550 wrap.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAABV4/QfcQyWyFIcs/w319-h567-no/NCM_0134.JPG


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Nut and bolt through the PVC at the appropriate distance from the top so that the rod butt rests on the bolt and your reel never touches the rod holder. Much better to have the reel never touch the rod holder rather than trying to rig up ways to protect it, unless you have some reason you want your reel contacting the rod holder.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

Lone-Star said:


> Nut and bolt through the PVC at the appropriate distance from the top so that the rod butt rests on the bolt and your reel never touches the rod holder. Much better to have the reel never touch the rod holder rather than trying to rig up ways to protect it, unless you have some reason you want your reel contacting the rod holder.


I do run bolts through my sand spike to keep reel above top of it, but that doesn't protect my rod handle from rubbing sides of sand spike.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fultonswimmer said:


> Heat a pot of boiling water to a temp where it is boiling over the pot. Put the end of the pvc rod holder(obviously will not work with non-pvc holders) in the red hot water and then push it down over the top of a wine or soda bottle. It will turn out the edge of the pvc putting a "curl" that will not rub out your rod wraps.


I had heard that would work. The attached is different, but I think proves your suggestion is sound.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

That was a neat vid. What in the heck was he making? An arrow port? I also like the sleeve insert idea which I might use in the future. The dowel or bolt inserted through the holder about 16-18" below the rim not only allows the reel to stay above the holder lip but also allows one to use the dowel/bolt as a handle with which to push the spike down in the sand. I tried the old suck on it routine but that was not my cup of tea. Did nada for my blood pressure either.
April is coming and I am straining at the bit to get up to Freeport for some serious surf fishing. These cold temps are killing desire to get out on the bays.
Thanks for all the neat ideas.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

*sand spike*



fultonswimmer said:


> That was a neat vid. What in the heck was he making? An arrow port? I also like the sleeve insert idea which I might use in the future. The dowel or bolt inserted through the holder about 16-18" below the rim not only allows the reel to stay above the holder lip but also allows one to use the dowel/bolt as a handle with which to push the spike down in the sand. I tried the old suck on it routine but that was not my cup of tea. Did nada for my blood pressure either.
> April is coming and I am straining at the bit to get up to Freeport for some serious surf fishing. These cold temps are killing desire to get out on the bays.
> Thanks for all the neat ideas.


On the bolt I also tie a length of string with a clasp on one end to attach to reel. Don't want no mean 'ol shark rippin me off!!!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the good ideas. I JUST FINISHED a surf rod, and was worrying about beating it up in my rod holders. So, as suggested, i flanged the pvc using my torch and a glass bottle, sanded it up a little, and it's as soft as a baby's bottom now. here is a before and after.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

jimj100 said:


> Hey, thanks for the good ideas. I JUST FINISHED a surf rod, and was worrying about beating it up in my rod holders. So, as suggested, i flanged the pvc using my torch and a glass bottle, sanded it up a little, and it's as soft as a baby's bottom now. here is a before and after.


If anyone uses a torch to flare ur spikes, heat the inside of pvc, only 'bout the top inch or you will have an ugly burnt pvc!
Thanx everyone


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Lol, bud, there just called rod holder sleeves....made for rod holders.
> 
> Ever seen aluminum rod holders on a boat with the white rubber cap looking thingies? They are for rod protection, we use them the same way but in 2 " PVC . I think they come in 6 or 8 " lengths


Rod holder sleeves? I guess that's what you rich fellers use.

Us folks from the other side of town - make our own. Consider using an old beer coozie. You know, the ones where you've worn the bottom out. Then duct tape them an inch or two higher than the PVC pipe and viola - built in rod protection.

Not that it matters when you have an 11 year old son working your good fishing pole!


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

*sand spike rod protecter*



ZenDaddy said:


> Rod holder sleeves? I guess that's what you rich fellers use.
> 
> Us folks from the other side of town - make our own. Consider using an old beer coozie. You know, the ones where you've worn the bottom out. Then duct tape them an inch or two higher than the PVC pipe and viola - built in rod protection.
> 
> Not that it matters when you have an 11 year old son working your good fishing pole!


Hahahaha, yea reckon us po boys gotta use what we got!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

When protecting a 200 dollar + rod/reel......are ya really gonna scoff at a 6 dollar rod holder sleeve?....drop in the bucket!


----------



## Blue Streak Fabrication (Apr 28, 2011)

We do have the liners for 2" tubing and we also sell some extremely durable and strong sand spikes that you can run everything from bait rods to 80w's out of.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

Blue Streak Fabrication said:


> We do have the liners for 2" tubing and we also sell some extremely durable and strong sand spikes that you can run everything from bait rods to 80w's out of.


thanx!!! blue streak fabrication. com?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess I'm lucky, I never cared about damaging my rod handles. I guess that's why I can't have any nice ****! Oh well, it still works.


----------

